# Need a recommendation for a new plastisol transfer company



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I need a recommendation for a new plastisol transfer company. They one I am using, or rather no longer using has made so many mistakes in the last 6 months that I cannot put up with them any more. 

If you have recently used any of these below let me know what you think of them. 

Here are the ones I am looking at:
613 Originals
Transfer Express
FM Expressions
Howard Custom Transfers


----------



## Zwik (Oct 3, 2021)

Do you have specific reason(s) for not considering DTF transfers as an alternative to plastisol transfers at this time?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Versatrans.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

splathead said:


> Versatrans.


That is who I am dumping. Their quality has been awful in the last 6 months.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Zwik said:


> Do you have specific reason(s) for not considering DTF transfers as an alternative to plastisol transfers at this time?


Nope but I looked at your website and the price is too high. We do these by the hundreds each week. I need something cost competitive.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

binki said:


> That is who I am dumping. Their quality has been awful in the last 6 months.


Wow. We use them a lot. Just got a package delivered this morning. Flawless. Got another one coming tomorrow.

They had delays for a while, as we all did, and went from next day print to 2 or 3 days. But they seem back on schedule now.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

splathead said:


> Wow. We use them a lot. Just got a package delivered this morning. Flawless. Got another one coming tomorrow.
> 
> They had delays for a while, as we all did, and went from next day print to 2 or 3 days. But they seem back on schedule now.


In the last 6 months we have had dozens of misprints from them and ruined several dozen hoodies which made our jobs cost far more than it should have. The final straw was 50 sheets printed incorrectly and they blamed me for the problem even though this was a print we did before and we only had a color change. They were snotty and refused to admit their error and only offered 50% off a future order. THAT IS NOT HOW YOU TAKE CARE OF YOUR CUSTOMERS. My $52K with them isn't more important than a $300 mistake on their part. That is fine, I will move on.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

My 2nd choice would be Howards. Transfer Express seems on the more expensive side. FM & 613 are great for cheap 15 cent transfer, but the hand is noticeably 'rough' as best I can describe it. Sharp edges.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks, Howards is local which is great.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Howard for me also, and now they have shops in Texas, and L.A., like you stated. I'm local to their headquarters in Elgin, Il. Never a problem with them.


----------



## aidensnd (Apr 24, 2016)

binki said:


> That is who I am dumping. Their quality has been awful in the last 6 months.


Interesting. I'm in the same boat. 

I gave up on their multi-color transfers long ago, the overcoat was too visible and alignment too inconsistent for me. I am still using them for single colors until I can find somewhere else to get single colors that press well onto cotton/poly blends at a low temp.

My main issue is the customer service though. The products are what they are, usually fantastic. I think the single colors are the best transfers available, unless you have to PMS color match. The service is what makes the difference. Mistakes happen, errors are made, but how those issues are resolved is very important and that's where they are dropping the ball for me. Recently it seems like money is much more important that customer satisfaction.


----------



## Logowear LLC (Dec 21, 2016)

I have used Transfer Express for years with no real issues and have used Howards a few times. Transfer Express has had excellent customer service each and every time I have ever needed them. I think if Howards is local then you have answered your own question until they make you not shop local.


----------



## aidensnd (Apr 24, 2016)

Getting some samples from Howard sent out, did they not used to offer shipping?

I remember trying Transfer Express a long time ago but can't remember why I didn't go with them, must have either been price, hand feel, or application temp as I know the quality was good. I'll have to try them out again. 

Does anywhere else besides Versatranz have a grid on the back of the sheets? It's such a useful feature that I'm amazed I haven't seen it anywhere else yet.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I will contact Howard next week. The grid is nice. We try to gang by edge but that isn't always possible.


----------



## bandjay (11 mo ago)

Zwik said:


> Do you have specific reason(s) for not considering DTF transfers as an alternative to plastisol transfers at this time?


I've been printing with DTF for a very long time at this point, I accept it is a distinct advantage, a rotating press isn't needed exchanges can be restored utilizing a hotness press, streak dryer, stove, or passage dryer. However, like DTG it is a ton of support DTG actually accomplishes something's better, it's far superior to OKI white printing.


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

We have used FM Expressions and it got to where we had issues with them mainly customer service. Also they have reduced their color selections and that means you have to order PMS colors at $ 20.00 per color.
613 Originals is ok, but their prints are not as crisp as Versatrans.

For years we used Dowling and they are great to work with, but their white ink was a constant issue with us (not a good bright white).

With a few exceptions Versatrans was been great for us. On a couple issues we had and got the BS run around from customer service, I simply message Dave (the owner) and got them resolved.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2018)

i like 613 originals. i used to use fm expressions who bought the old 613 guy out.
613 offer good customer service


----------

